# 2006 Nissan Maxima p0345 code?



## neverlift17 (Apr 25, 2013)

Driving it today at 45 mph it jerked HARD and then stays in 5th gear even when i put it in manual mode. I can feel it shift into fourth even thogh it says 5th but it shifts really hard and jerks. I went to oriellys and pulled the code and it said p0345 cam position sensor a circuit bank 2. lights that are lit up are check engine, slip, and tsc light. Does this sound right? I thought it be more of a tranny issue since it stays in 5th? this is my girlfriends car and her only means of transportation to and from work, any help will be appreciated


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You'll need a scantool capable of reading ABS codes to get the rest of the stored codes; a generic OBD II code reader like most auto parts stores use will not access those codes. Which transmission do you have?


----------



## neverlift17 (Apr 25, 2013)

okay thanks, not real sure its my girlfriends car she got it only 4 months ago. would the vin tell? all i know is 5 speed automatic


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

That's what I was afraid of! The 5-spd. AT's have had a lot of problems with the valve bodies. There's a TSB on them with an updated unit from Nissan, but it's expensive. It's so common that they are now available on the aftermarket. While I can't say that your valve body is the cause of your tranny problems without any kind of diagnostics performed, it is something you should keep in mind. Just do a Google search for "nissan maxima 5-speed AT valve body" and you'll see lots of hits, including you tube videos and aftermarket vendors, etc.


----------



## Soupieson69 (Sep 15, 2015)

You have the same year maxi I have and it was doing the same thing. As mentioned in the posts Nissan is aware of this problem but refuse to make it right! Bad on nissan, you do have some options:, I'm not a mechanic but I do alot of work on my own vehicles. Find out when the tranny fluid was last changed, if it's overdue you will want to change it. Now when you change your fluid, I recommend opening the Valve Body cover, it's located under your battery, it's a bit of a pain but will be worth getting to it. Once you have the cover off you will need a mirror and a good flashlight. On the Valve Body itself it has some #'s on it. On the center area it will have a raised letter one of 3 letters A,B or C. Mine has the B, next by the transmission shift solenoid with the black connection to the right of it on the hard (metal) gasket, will be either A6, B6 or C6, mine is the B6, just to the right of that on the second hard gasket, you will find the same 3 letters and #'s, mine has A6. To the left of the shift solenoid you will find another set of #'s and letters, mine is T6 9168. These #'s will help you find the valve Body your vehicle take. 
Now, you can find a valve Body on ebay.com as I did. I gave them all info I found and they matched it up with what they had. I went with someone with a great rating and an exchange policy. It cost me $150 for the valve body, plus I ordered the Transgo repair kit for $100.
I put the valve cover back on, let the silicone dry for 4 hour before adding tranny fluid. I drove my vehicle till my alveolar body showed up, it was my only vehicle for. When the valve arrived I installed it myself, keep in mind took alot of pictures along the way, plus made note of the bolts and there location as they came off the valve body. Installed the one from ebay, the wiring harness that goes to solenoids is dummy proof. 
Took my Maxi for a test drive, note while test driving I used the manual shifting 1 through 5 and back down for about 10 miles to make sure it shifted well, then on my return home I used the automatic shifter. All works well for me, as for the valve body I replaced, I will try my hand at rebuilding it with the Transgo repair kit. 
Hiram Gutierrez on YouTube was a major helping hand. This is a bit winded, but I hope it helps, total cost $325 instead of $4,200 the dealer wanted. Good luck Roger E


----------



## Bvelasquez19 (Jul 25, 2017)

My '05 Maxima was stuck in 5th gear. I would come to complete stop and car would stick in 5th gear and accelerate slow. I ran the faulty codes and had to replace camshaft sensor. After replacing camshaft, check engine light still stayed on. Ran code again and solenoid codes came out. After taking to transmission specialist, got soleniods replaced and car drives perfect. Not sure how old this post is but I hope it helps in the future for other maxima owners.


neverlift17 said:


> Driving it today at 45 mph it jerked HARD and then stays in 5th gear even when i put it in manual mode. I can feel it shift into fourth even thogh it says 5th but it shifts really hard and jerks. I went to oriellys and pulled the code and it said p0345 cam position sensor a circuit bank 2. lights that are lit up are check engine, slip, and tsc light. Does this sound right? I thought it be more of a tranny issue since it stays in 5th? this is my girlfriends car and her only means of transportation to and from work, any help will be appreciated


----------

